

Tesla Fires Are Not Less Common Than Gasoline Fires - kmfrk
http://www.evanmiller.org/tesla-fires.html

======
_max
I don't dislike the absence of double negatives

(although I guess they can add nuance)

------
robmcm
You could argue that Tesla fires have a much higher report rate.

